# determinati



## Tritta

Bonsoir,

Je me demande quelle est la meilleure façon de traduire le problème de physique ci-dessous. C'est surtout le mot "determinati" qui me pose problème. Faut-il traduire par "étant donné les deux valeurs, etc." Merci d'avance.

<<determinati i due valori iniziali Vzero e T, che sono: Vzero la velocità iniziale dei due corpi puntiformi e T il tempo che intercorre tra il lancio del primo e il lancio del secondo, voi dovreste dirmi dopo quanto tempo i due corpi..>>


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir,
Je dirais "Une fois déterminées les deux valeurs initiales...etc..."
Au plaisir !


----------



## Tritta

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, ou aussi suivant le contexte qui précède, proposition avec peut être des erreurs ? :
_…soient(étant données) les deux valeurs initiales Vzero et T : Vzero la vitesse des deux corps pointiformes et T le temps écoulé entre le lancement du premier et le lancement du second vous devrez me dire après combien de temps les deux corps...._


----------



## matoupaschat

Exact, Corsi, j'avais oublié la manière de présenter un problème de physique . Merci de m'avoir rappellé cela, je me sens tout rajeuni .


----------



## Tritta

Grazie a tutte due!


----------

